
History behind the Pirates: Jobs announcing MSFT collaboration - Sam_Odio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxOp5mBY9IY&mode=related&search=
======
vlad
I think after the 3 hour Nerds documentary I posted, everybody's been watching
it and nothing has been voted up since! I'm still watching that but I'll watch
your link right after.

------
Sam_Odio
I thought this was good, especially if you watch The Pirates of Silicon Valley
first: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15248>

~~~
gyro_robo
For background on _that_ , watch Triumph of the Nerds -- it was on Google
video; still available on torrents.

